# Older billy goat castration?



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello Everybody.

I tried to post this in goats 101 but its just for moderators so I figured this was vet related since we are talking castration. I have a two year old pygmy buck. He has bred about 5 does now. He always has cranky buck syndrome though. He has to live by himself cause he'll beat other boys up. He's constantly running does around trying to breed when they are already pregnant. In his own pen, he bangs his head on the fence all the time. Can't tell you how many times I have changed his fencing from finding new ways to get out to be with the girls. He jumps 5 feet and hes just a pygmy. If I decided to castrate him would he chill out? Would he stop trying to get out? Would he stop banging his head? Would he stop trying to breed if I put him in with the girls to live or would he stop being aggressive if I put him in with another boy as company? Are all bucks like him when they mature? I have heard of other breeders keeping there bucks together but my boy just won't allow it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Goat Spot.

No not all bucks are like him but many are.

If you do castrate him it will take a couple months for him to really settle down as the hormones leave his body.

He will still mount the girls when in heat but can't produce anything.

How long have you owned him?

he sounds like a lonely buck or just one in really bad rutt.


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

*My buck*

Hi,

Thanks for replying. I have had him about two years now. He has bred my does and he has lovely babies. Very correct and produces nice coloring and attitudes. I do not want to castrate him but I do want him to be happy. I don't know how to make him happy. I have a 8 week old baby boy with blue eyes and I'm afraid he will hurt him if I put him in with him. I'm sure he hates being alone but he stresses my pregnant doe's trying to breed them constantly and there pregnant. Ideas?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how about a large breed wether? I know what you mean about a young buck.


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Buck*

Thats a wonderful idea! Never even crossed my mind before. I do not know how I'm going to handle this situation yet but if I do decide to castrate, will his attitude change towards other males? My buckling is going to need company also and I was thinking if I got my buck castrated now, maybe those two can live together in time. BTW, Your website is really well put together. Lot nicer than mine. Can tell you spend some real time and hard work on it. Well done!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

why thank you, that was a nice complement.

As to his attitude, it should - I can't make any garentees though (and of course you know that)


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know how big pygmy bucks get, but I"m sure they dont' get as big as standard bucks  Anyway, if he isn't that big, you need to teach him that his behavior is wrong. Next time he does something that you don't approve of, whether butting pregnant girls, or running into the fence, grab him, flip him on his side and start screaming in his face. Don't let him get up until he sighs, when he sighs that means he has given up. I know that sounds mean, but when bucks are exibiting behavior like that, you have to let them know that that is not ok, and you can't let them get away with it. The only reason why I suggest this is because you said he throws such nice kids.

As far as his attitude goes if you castrate him, I really don't know, he might calm down some since the hormones won't be as strong but I can't say for sure.

Oh, and welcome to the Goat Spot!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Welcome to the Goat Spot!  

I've never had a buck before, but I bet he would calm down some if you wethered him. However, because of his age, he would probably never lose those 'urges' and he would still be a pain to the girls if you put them together. He could probably get along with the littler buck, though. I think you are a great goat owner in making sure he's happy instead of just focusing on what you want. He would deffinitely benifit from company, if he could settle down. A large, spunky wether would probably put him in his place, but wouldn't solve the problem with the smaller buck. It would be a shame to wether him if he thows great kids, so I hope you can figure something out


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Thanks for all advice*

Thank you for making me feel welcome to the forum. This is a nice place! I'm glad I found this place, looks extremely helpful. 
I'm afraid to spend the money to get him castrated when there's no gurantee he will settle enough. My buckling is living with my one pregnant doe right now but she is due in April so he can't stay with her long. Than I got to figure out who's going to keep him company. Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hee Hee, you described my Hank!! He is pygmy AND he always wants a jump, wether the girls want it or not! Hank is turning 4 years in April and even though he is not alone, and he makes perfect babies he is my pride. I have a nigi "buckling" that will turn a year in March. I do not trust Hank to not hurt him so they live together with a stall door between them(their shed is long and narrow)he can see his buddy but can't hurt him. They play like "boys" but Hank gets aggressive when one of the girls is in heat. A larger breed wether may be your best bet to keep him happy and in his place.


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Liz*

So does Hank live with the girls full time? Call me a blond.... I got lost in your reply whos keeping your bucks company. Is it sufficient enough to allow the bucks to live side by side but not be able to touch each other physically? Or do they need that touch to play war heads?


----------



## Gamom529 (Mar 14, 2015)

Frozenloc2 said:


> Hello Everybody.
> 
> I tried to post this in goats 101 but its just for moderators so I figured this was vet related since we are talking castration. I have a two year old pygmy buck. He has bred about 5 does now. He always has cranky buck syndrome though. He has to live by himself cause he'll beat other boys up. He's constantly running does around trying to breed when they are already pregnant. In his own pen, he bangs his head on the fence all the time. Can't tell you how many times I have changed his fencing from finding new ways to get out to be with the girls. He jumps 5 feet and hes just a pygmy. If I decided to castrate him would he chill out? Would he stop trying to get out? Would he stop banging his head? Would he stop trying to breed if I put him in with the girls to live or would he stop being aggressive if I put him in with another boy as company? Are all bucks like him when they mature? I have heard of other breeders keeping there bucks together but my boy just won't allow it.


I am so glad that I found this thread.. We are having the exact problem...a year and a half ago we bought our blue eyed dwarf Nigerian Lily. Last summer we bought our sweet Pigmy Maxx. Late in Lily's pregnancy a couple of months ago he started chasing her. When we penned her up for delivery.. I'm sure he is just lonely...( he sleeps right up against the fence of her pen (...) He started head butting us. Her baby is almost two weeks old.... When I go out to feed them I play with him..the head butting is really bad. We are seriously contemplating castration. All of your information has been wonderful!! Thank you so much


----------

